# MoE valet parking price increase



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Just for anyone interested, i saw that valet parking in MoE is now 100 dhs, which used to be 50 dhs 

As i understand, the company running the valet parking business lost the contract, and have only a few month left in moe and is trying to get increased revenue the last couple of months. 

When the contract is finished, ive heard that moe will run the valet parking by themselves and price will be returned to 50 dhs.

Cheers

ps. MoE = Mall of Emirates in case anyone should wonder.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I park my own car


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

You can park it for FREE in the NON valet parking 
I don't have a Lamborghini to show it off


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Can't understand anyone who pays to park their car when you can do it yourself for free. Sorry!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I can understand it when the free parking is busy and there's no other spaces. But even then, I'd only pay the money if I can park my own car. 

I don't let my good friends drive my car, why would I let some guy earning buttons who takes no responsibility for any damage he may cause and will claim was already there?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Well I can understand it when the free parking is busy and there's no other spaces.


If you go 200, maybe 300 metres from the main entrance. One or two rows away from the door and the same 15 cars circling around and around and around. 

There are usually plenty spaces there.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I drive straight to the roof. 

Never any issues finding parking up there.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I pay for it when it is busy and I know the only spaces are the ones that will result in door dings or someone hitting my Car.

Valet < Paint work.

With my HSBC platinum card valet is free at Festival City


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I usually have the Chaffeur drop me off as one often finds the helicopter pad can become congested of a weekend.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I usually have the Chaffeur drop me off as one often finds the helicopter pad can become congested of a weekend.


this.

I only valet if I can get a stamp from a restaurant which makes the valet free. Usually do it for Madinat Jumeirah where parking can be a nightmare.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Speaking of parking spots, which mall do you find parking spots to be the best in?
I find MOE spots quite narrow, as well as Dubai Mall ones.

The good thing about Dubai Mall though is that there are a few single spots so no one can hit your car. My car has been hit twice in regular spots there. 

City centre is another nightmare, but Festival city is quite good and the spots are pletiful and wide.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's not the parking spots that are the problem, it's the drivers....or should I say "Bad Drivers". My car got hit while I was dropping my son off at school and the parking spots are pretty wide. Alas, one of the moms couldn't park her giant A380 type vehicle so she nearly took the door off of my car and now it's in the shop being replaced.


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

You are right about its the drivers that are the problem. 

I never use valet, but if i had a nice car i properly would.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Speaking of parking spots, which mall do you find parking spots to be the best in?


Marina Mall has nice wide ones, but you have to contend with the car wash guys thinking you're absolute scum for not letting them wash your car when you're only popping into Waitrose for a pint of milk. It's odd, every mall has the car wash guys, they just seem particularly aggressive in Marina Mall.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This thread gave me a giggle... 

Cant understand why anyone would valet park when you have a bazillion parking spots not a few hundred feets just siting empty to ANY door at ANY of the bazillion malls in Dubai. Too bad they didnt preplan roads like they did parking....


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

For 100 AED, I could have my car washed and filled up the tank with petrol.

And my ass won't get big from lack of exercise... 

I have seen cars standing by the Mall gates to wait for an empty park space instead of parking (at most, when busy) a few hundred meters away.

When I can, I actually prefer to park away and alone from the gates to avoid getting dinks on my doors.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

If you go to global village, there are people waiting in line behind 20 cars waiting for the privilege to pay 40 dhs and get a valet....


----------

